

Show HN: Relaunching of the Distil Networks website - ressaid1

www.distilnetworks.com<p>Distil Networks is a security service that blocks malicious bots attacking your website. We stop automated attacks that are responsible for web scraping, form spam and click fraud.<p>We just relaunched our website and would love some feedback about the new design and the clarity of the value proposition. 
Thanks!
======
rgbrenner
I like the design, and the description of the service is very clear. If I were
purchasing it, I would want to know how you handle search engine bots.

~~~
abstein2
Good point.

------
scraper90210
Ability to detect humans versus bots... sounds great.

------
chcleaves
Love it!

~~~
techtime77
Beware of the Theft and Fraud Bots! Great job team, love the new layout.

